# Junior's Custom Auto Upholstery



## johnnyreza64 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can do all auto repairs or Total Custom Upholstery, Classic Cars, or just want to add Custom Material to any car, suv etc.
Johnny Reza Jr 
714 296-0751
Bussiness Name
Juniors Custom Upholstery
10692 Stanford Ave #A, Garden Grove
******Ask for JR FOR DISCOUNT*******


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

What up Johnny


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Beautiful work


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 5 2009, 02:39 AM~15878451
> *Beautiful work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice, about what kind of pricing would it be for an interior kit, shipped like the one installed in the 62 on top with the skirts?
 
Thank you i would have you guys just put it in my 64 but Im all the way in Nebraska, and nobody wants to pay $2000 just to have a car shipped there and back.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 5 2009, 11:26 AM~15879876
> *Very nice, about what kind of pricing would it be for an interior kit, shipped like the one installed in the 62 on top with the skirts?
> 
> Thank you i would have you guys just put it in my 64 but Im all the way in Nebraska, and nobody wants to pay $2000 just to have a car shipped there and back.
> *


7142960751 ask for Johnny Jr he'll let u know any questions u may have.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 5 2009, 12:39 AM~15878451
> *Beautiful work
> *


x2


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

FROM ONE UPHOLSTERER TO ANOTHER YOU GOT SKILLS HOMEBOY... NICE WORK


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

nice work!!!


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm next Johnny :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@Apr 6 2010, 05:14 PM~17115633
> *I'm next Johnny  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Sir Pay (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow nice work!!! i called you to set up an appointment before i ever saw this post... I'm blown away! If you can make my regal look half as good i will be happy!


----------

